# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم تفعيل خاصية المجموعات والألبوم

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تم اليوم تفعيل خاصية المجموعات والألبوم ..

تفاصيل اكثر ..

خاصية الألبوم يستطيع كل شخص في اسرة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

انشاء الالبوم الخاص فيه ،، 

وشروط الالبوم عدم وضع صور شخصية .. وصور غير لائقة ،، 

سوف يتم مباشرة الغاء الخاصية عند عدم الالتزام بشرط اعله ..

وللمعلومية يلزم موافقة الادارة بعد وضع الصور .. 

خاصية المجموعات ،، 

بستطيع كل شخص في الاسرة ..

انشاء مجموعة بإي مسمى يريدة ..

مثلاً يقوم بإنشاء قروب معين ،،

يستطيع فيه وضع الصور ،، وللمعلومية الدردشة بين القروب ممنوعة ..

عند مخالفة القوانين سوف يتم ايقاف تشغيل المجموعة المنشأه ..

نتمنى لكم أجمل الاوقات ..

مع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية أنتم دائما مميزون ..

كل المودة

----------

أمل الظهور (07-04-2010), 

مناجاة الصابرين (07-12-2010), 

ليلاس (06-29-2010), 

مضراوي (06-27-2010), 

ورده محمديه (06-26-2010), 

امنيات مجروحه (07-01-2010), 

ابو طارق (06-30-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (06-27-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (06-26-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (06-27-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*خاصية مميزة ورائعه* 
*وان شااء الله مايكون فيه مخالفات* 
*ويبقى المنتدى مميز وراقي*
*تسلم شبوووك ع الجهود الراائعه*
*الله يعطيك الف الف عاافيه*
*وكل عام وانت بالف خير*
*دمت بحمى الرحمن*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-27-2010)

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

ما شااء الله 
خاصيه جديده وفكرره رائعه
عجبتني فكرة الألبووم *_^
وان شاء الله ما فيه احد يخالف القوانين ...

بارك الله فيك وتسلم ع الجهوود 
والله يعطيك العافيه
موفق لكل خير

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-27-2010)

----------


## آهات حنونه

*من تقدم الى تقدم ...أفضــل*

*افكار تزيد من جمال المنتدى..*

*يعطيك الف عافيهـ...جهود واضحه لرقي الشبكة..*
*تحيـــاتي لكـ..*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-27-2010)

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم ..
يعطيك العافية 
اخوي شبكة على الخاصية الجميلة 
ما ننحرم منك 
سلام

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-27-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


ماشاء الله ..

لجهودكم..رنين مُختلف...

اعتمرني إعجاب شديد بهكذا تجديد

بورك عزم عطاءكم....

موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-27-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موفقين من حسن الى احسن

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-27-2010)

----------


## مضراوي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ..

خاصيات رائعه ,,

تسلم اخي ع الجهود ..

لآعدمناك

----------

شبكة الناصرة (06-27-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*خآصية رآئعة ..*

*تسلم خيي ع الأفكآر الحلوة ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (07-04-2010)

----------


## عنيده

_السلاام .._

_خاصيه فضيعه عجبتني حدهاا .._

_يعطيك العافيه اخوي .._

_و ان شاء الله دوم نتميز .._

_و نفعل الخاصيه في شي مفيد .._

_بس سؤال وين القى هذي الخاصيه و شلون نتعامل معاها ؟؟_

_موفق لكل خير .._

----------

شبكة الناصرة (07-04-2010)

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمدوعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا كريم
أخي : شبكة
جميلة هذه الفكرة وعساك دوم عالقوه 
وبإذن الله ما يكون فيه أي مخالف
موفقين جميعاً





أمنيات مجروحه

*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (07-04-2010)

----------

